# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Compass Rose Font

## Korrigan

Doesn't seem that anyone has already linked to this font : http://www.dafont.com/pr-compass-rose.font

So I do  :Wink:  Seems usable for us !

----------


## ravells

Nice one! I never knew Dafont had a compass rose font!

----------


## Bedwyr

Do DaFont fonts tend towards a "permission granted for personal use" license?

----------


## RobA

I didn't check the font, but the page states:



> Free for personal use


Have some rep for a nice find.

-Rob A>

----------


## Bedwyr

Well, overall.  I did browse around and most appear to be "free" while a minority have the restriction "free for personal use."  Your interpretation may vary.  Great find though.

----------


## Korrigan

The author of the font seems only to ask for links to his website where he has other fonts in shareware version. Better ask him before using them for commercial uses, though.

----------


## true-chaotic

Great, thanks!

----------


## jaerdaph

This font is so cool I had to convert it to a CC3 varicolor symbol set:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...3&postcount=26

Nice find, Korrigan!  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Some of their other Webding Fantastic (I think thats it) fonts have some useful stuff in them as well - worth a look if nothing else.

----------

